# western washtenaw county coyote



## cornstubble (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, the coyote population in western washtenaw county is doing quite well these days. In Lyndon Township the state land around m-52 and north territorrial roads is a good place to hunt. I spotted a den with pups about a mile west of m-52 at the north territorial intersection, south of the road in the state land off the old gravel pit. 

I often hear the yowling arount 10 pm north of green lake and then the pups start in and really got things going. There is a good place to hunt in a state pull-off north of the lake and also off Roe road. Following Roe road to Cassidy road there are seveal pull-offs into the state game area where you probably can call then in. Good luck!


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

I've seen them at night crossing the road occasionally...damn i hate those things. They chase all the deer


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

cornstubble said:


> Well, the coyote population in western washtenaw county is doing quite well these days. In Lyndon Township the state land around m-52 and north territorrial roads is a good place to hunt. I spotted a den with pups about a mile west of m-52 at the north territorial intersection, south of the road in the state land off the old gravel pit.
> 
> I often hear the yowling arount 10 pm north of green lake and then the pups start in and really got things going. There is a good place to hunt in a state pull-off north of the lake and also off Roe road. Following Roe road to Cassidy road there are seveal pull-offs into the state game area where you probably can call then in. Good luck!


we got em good in the eastern part of the county too. Hell I have seen then in the city of ypsilanti for that matter. I see them all the time in the s/e corner of ypsi twp also. I think there has just been a increase of the coyote pop along with increase of subdivisions etc that have made it seem like there was a population explosion.

J-


----------



## zephyr (Jul 13, 2009)

Hows it going,

I'm looking to get into varmint hunting myself, and I actually live in Ypsi. Where's the closest area I can go to? Never seen a coyote out behind my property ever, though these deer are looking a lot like rodents these days...hell, once in college 4 of em walked up on us sitting around a pond. Scared the girls we were with to death, go figure, so we just left. Apparently we were in their way. 

Also, I was told at the range that in the shotgun zone you can only varmint hunt with a small game license and a .22 or lower. This true? The caliber part. I couldn't find any mention at the DNR.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Rimfire (17hmr,22lr,22mag) or,shot-gun (no buckshot) for night-time hunting.Normal hunting hr's use whatever you want Rimfire,centerfire,buckshot.Small game license only covers coyote,you need a furharvesters to hunt/trap fox and cats.


----------

